# Anyone running a Hewes Redfisher ?



## hd2001glide (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been thinking about picking up a Hewes Redfisher 18 or 21 and wanted to see if anyone was running them locally around Houston/Galveston?

Would appreciate your opinions on the Hewes Redfisher for our local waters. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Call Jay Watkins in Rockport. He guided from a 21' Hewes a few years ago.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

2005 Redfisher 18, 150 Yamaha V-Max with 130 hrs , Jack Plate, Trim Tabs, Stiffy Push Pole, Poling Tower, Power Pole with remote, 80# Great White TM, VHF radio, On board charger, Lowrance LCX-25C Graph/GPS, 22 Pitch Custom 4-blade "Chopper" Prop, Fitted Boat cover, AmeraTrail aluminum trailer. Runs 54 mph with me and gear.

$24,000

Cell# 361-290-1411


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

This isn't mine but thought you might be interested in it... I think the guy is in the Sinton area outside of Corpus...He said he put it on Craigs list for 22,000 now..


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I think Jay's old boat is still for sale at Ronnies. 21' with a 250 yam. 

Mike


----------



## orange (Mar 2, 2005)

*I'll sell you mine....*

http://picasaweb.google.com/dave.harger/BoatPictures?authkey=8xlTMRQXfTI

I've got a 1997 Hewes 19foot Redfisher Tunnel Hull.

It's a great boat that can do the surf or flats. The tunnell get;s you up quickly and I've pulled a few boats off of sandbars.

The engine is strong, but needs the tilt/trim worked on.

The trailer also needs replacing.

I've got too many kids, and my fishing time is being cut down with weekend sports also.

Orange


----------



## hd2001glide (Feb 17, 2008)

I was hoping to find someone that is running a Redfisher in local waters around Houston that could tell me if they would recommend the boat for use around our bays?


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

I have been running a 21 Maverick in Galveston Bay for the past 9 years.
The Maverick has 2"s more freeboard and 2"s more beam. The running surfaces are very similar. The Redfisher is usually about 4mph faster when operateing both boats with the same horsepower. The Maverick floats more shallow and rides a little better. If you have ever been out in a Pathfinder, I think you will find both of these skiff's ride as well or better. I think Maverick has the best ride of the three.

I would be happy to meet you at the Sylvan Beach Ramp some time to run the 21' Mav. I will have access to a new 21' Fusion in a few weeks. The Redfisher shares it's hull with a Pathfinder Fusion.

Here are some photos of my Mav. These were taken at the new Cruise Ship Terminal at Bayport on Galveston Bay.

Rick


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

rick's boat is a beauty!!!!

i also run a 19 tunnel and have a lot of fun. works great in shallow water, but if it is speed you want, it's not the one!! handles chop, but can get a get sketchy in rolling swells in the pass or galveston channel.

can't beat an m/h/p/c product, in my opinion.


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

my brother-law has a 21' we use it for duck hunting, the flats, offshore etc. he LOVES that boat, would nt trade for any other, Not a comfortable ride sitting on fiberglass, but a fishing machine.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

I owned a 96 Hewes LT20 from 1999 to 2007. Great boat except it was a very
wet ride if the wind was over 15mph. Using the trim tabs to lean the boat away
from the spray helped, but it was still a wet ride. My clothes, body,
wallet and cell phone would always get a saltwater shower if the wind was up.
my current boat, a Gulfcoast 20 highside, is much much drier.


----------



## eatmymosca (Mar 10, 2008)

Orange, how much for your Hewes?


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

fuzzbuzzeng said:


> I owned a 96 Hewes LT20 from 1999 to 2007. Great boat except it was a very
> wet ride if the wind was over 15mph. Using the trim tabs to lean the boat away
> from the spray helped, but it was still a wet ride. My clothes, body,
> wallet and cell phone would always get a saltwater shower if the wind was up.
> my current boat, a Gulfcoast 20 highside, is much much drier.


I also had a 96 LT. As you describe, it was pretty wet ride. In '98 Hewes came out with a 2nd Generation of the LT 20, it was much drier.
The 21 Redfisher and 21' Maverick are very very dry. More so, than even a Pathfinder.

My '03, 21' Mav. pictured above is for sale. $25,500.

rk


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Also take a look over at www.mbcboats.com. Click on the Hewes logo at the top. Then click on Forum. Go to the Hewes catagory, post your performance questions there. You should get plenty of responses.

RK


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

There are a number of Hewes boats for sale here: http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/buy.pl?boatflat

Charles


----------



## hd2001glide (Feb 17, 2008)

Rick,


Your mav is a beautiful boat. I am curious are you switching to the Fusion because you find it more necessary to stand while driving and the Mav is just not a good set up for that? This is one of my major concerns for getting the Redfisher, my second concern is that this boat will also have do double duty as a family boat with the wife and son and wondering if I should just stay with a bay boat. I like the idea of having a walk around gunnels and locking rod storage. The fusion is a little out of my price range, I'm trying to stay with a loaded boat under $40K and I think the fusion will push me closer to $50K with all the options loaded. I have found several 21 Redfishers with low hours loaded for the high 30's. Thanks for your replies.

Mike


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Mike,

I am going to purchase a Maverick HPX-17V when I sell my 21. I will have the use of a demo Fusion when I need a larger boat.

The Maverick console is slightly taller than the Redfishers. I can comfortably run standing or sitting. The cockpit is deeper too, because the Mav has 2 more inches freeboard than the Redfisher, the Maverick is 2"s wider too. Both hight and width increases make the Mav a more stable platform in open water chop like in the middle of Trinity or along the Channel spoil banks. 
The Maverick draws a little less water, even though overall it's a bigger boat due to the construction process. Resining the laminates under a - 44 psi vacuum (Vacuum Bagging) also the use of Carbon / Kevlar keeps weight down and strength up. From the photos I posted you can see all the hatches are Carbon Fiber / Kevlar.

If you would like to look over the Maverick send me a PM. I will sell her with out the TRP. You can put a new motor of your choosing and stay way under the upper 30's that you have been looking at Redfishers for.

rk


----------

